# 30 day shred and a C-section?



## cherry22

Im planning on starting the 30day shred but just wanted to check its ok to do so!

Im 7 weeks post c-section, do you think its ok to go ahead and do the workout, i know its quite a tough one thats why im abit worried i dont want to do some damage to the wound!

Many thanks!!


----------



## PinkEmily

Personally i wouldn't so soon. The 30 day shred is quite intense with a lot of ab work. I would just do gentle exercise for now. Has your doctor said that you are okay to do exercise?


----------



## cherry22

I didnt think to ask at the time! Ive had my 6 week check all was okay but i dont want to push it to soon! 

Oh i was really up for donig it aswell! How long would you say to leave it?


----------



## PinkEmily

I waited quite a few months, but that was because i didn't feel 100% until around 12 weeks. Its totally up to you though.


----------



## cherry22

Okay thank you! Ill proberly leave it for a few more weeks!


----------



## lauralou25

Hmmm I am 8 months pp after a c-section and I done the 30 day shred twice and my sides where my incision is where really achey afterwards like pulling I would maybe give it a few more weeks before you try it?x


----------



## cherry22

Blimey 8 months!? 

Im really fed up of looking 5 months pregnant still! 
I think i'll leave it untill 12 weeks then i will stop if it hurts me on the scar area!


----------

